# Anyone use this



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Gtechniq C2v3 Liquid Crystal 500ml these products and what do do you think of it worth the price?


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

Kyudo said:


> Gtechniq C2v3 Liquid Crystal 500ml these products and what do do you think of it worth the price?


I've used Gtechniq C2 Wheel Armour so far - and I am impressed. Tiny amount of product, for quite a few £s, but impressed with professionalism of product, instructions and the way the product performs. I have some Liquid Crystal to try and the general cleaner product too. Will report back when I get some time in use the damn stuff!


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Let me know how you get on like you say it's not cheap but ment to be realy good


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

Kyudo said:


> Let me know how you get on like you say it's not cheap but ment to be realy good


Hi ya

so i applied / used the C2v3 Liquid Crystal to my wheels today. Easy to apply. Buffered to a decent bright shine. I will report back over the next few weeks on general performance and re-cleaning / water beading etc.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

It's a very good product! You should really use Gtechniq EXO as a base and then this on top. I recently carried out a paint protection detail with two layers of EXO and topped off with c2v3. Beading is insane.

Another good wheel sealant that's very easy to apply is the Sonax wheel sealant. Simply spray on, wipe in - mass beading ensues.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Look very nice


----------

